# icons in C#



## fishguts (29. April 2002)

ich hab mit den tutorial von guidToC# eine kleine windows-form erstellt
der code so far:


```
using System;
using System.Windows.Forms;
 
namespace Primzahl
{
  public class Primzahl : Form
  {
    public Primzahl()
    {
      this.Text = "Primzahl";
    }
 
    public static void Main()
    {
      Application.Run(new Primzahl());
    }
  }
}
```

wenn man das programm jetzt kompiliert und startet, erscheint ein fenster mit dem titel "Primzahl" und dem C#-icon in der linken oberen ecke - alles in ordnung so weit 
jetzt hab ich das fenster aber ein wenig erweitert:


```
using System;
using System.Windows.Forms;
using System.Drawing;
 
namespace Primzahl
{
  public class Primzahl : Form
  {
    public Primzahl()
    {
      // Allgemeine Einstellungen
      this.Text = "Primzahl";
      this.Size = new Size(325, 250);
      this.StartPosition = FormStartPosition.CenterScreen;
      this.MaximizeBox = false;
      this.FormBorderStyle = FormBorderStyle.FixedDialog;
    }
 
    public static void Main()
    {
      Application.Run(new Primzahl());
    }
  }
}
```

wenn das programm jetzt erneut kompiliere und ausführe, fehlt das C#-icon in der linken oberen ecke 
wodran kann das liegen und wie bekomm ich es wieder da hin?
gibt es ausserdem ne möglichkeit, der .exe-datei auch dieses icon zu verpassen?
so dass die exe mit dem C#-icon und nicht mit dem windows-standard-icon (das kleine konsolen-fenster) angezeigt wird
hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Christian Fein (29. April 2002)

du hast 
den BoarderStyle auf FixedDialog gesetzt daher das mit dem icon.


----------



## fishguts (29. April 2002)

gibst denn ne möglichkeit das icon links oben anzeigen zu lassen und dabei trotzdem zu unterbinden, dass man das fenster in der grösse verändern kann?
wie kann ich ausserdem in anderes symbol für die kompilierte .exe festlegen?
ich arbeite *nicht* mit dem visual studio .net sondern mit "sharp develop", einem text-editor
wie kann ich das C#-icon als symbol für die .exe festlegen?


----------



## Christian Fein (29. April 2002)

du schau einfach mal die ganzen Methoden der Form klasse im msdn an.
Ebenso schaust du dir die Methoden aller von dir genutzen objekte an. 

Da steht das 

PS: ob SharpDevelope / Visual Stuidio.net  
oder Notepad spielt keine Rolle 

Framework bleibt Framework.
Klasse bleibt Klasse.


----------



## fishguts (30. April 2002)

ich werd mir die methoden mal ansehen ...
kannst mir nicht zumindest nen kleinen tip geben? 

ich hab sharp develop nur erwähnt,weil man beim visual stauio solche dinge ja nicht im code selbst regeln braucht, sondern in den projekt-einstellungen
hätte mir reichlich wenig genutzt, wenn's mir jemand am visual studio erklärt hätte


----------



## Christian Fein (30. April 2002)

du ich kenne die methoden auch nicht im kopf.

ich schau dann eben in die refernez und programmier sie dann aber 
1) habe ich kein msdn mehr da da ich kein windows mehr da hab
2) wenn ich reinschauen würde hätte ich genausoviel arbeit wie du mit refenzlesen 

ist ne 2 min sache


----------

